# Perfect Seal



## Lynette

Hi .....can anyone tell me any info on PERFECT SEAL jars ....I know they are from Canada but that's about it...how do they compare in age to the other jars etc? 

 Thanks....an newbie to the jar collection....


----------



## jarsnstuff

Hi Lynette - welcome to collecting fruit jars!  Sorry it took me a while to respond to your question, I usually don't have my reference books with me when browsing this site.  I checked Dick Roller's Standard Reference for the Perfect Seal jars.  Since these jars weren't made in the USA, Dick didn't go into much detail on them.  He does give an approximate date of 1915 by the Dominion Glass Co, Montreal for The(in scroll) Perfect Seal (all within trailing vines).  These are old-style lightning seal type jars.  He's even more vague about The Made In Canada Perfect Seal (in shield).  Just states that these jars were made over a long period of time in several colors & shapes and with a great variety of closure style and neck embossing.  The oldest lightning-style jars have wire tied completely around the neck as in "Trademark Lightning" jars.  Next came a raised bead around the neck but still with a wire tied all the way around.  Newer jars will have the ends of the wire clamp fitting into thick dimpled bosses in the glass as in later "Ball Ideal" jars.  -Happy collecting! -Tammy


----------



## Lynette

Hi - thanks for the info - I am enclosing a pic of this bottle.
 It appears to be the older - with wire all around the seal.
 The PERFECT SEAL is in uppercase letters in a shield...embossed also on the front is Made in Canada (above the shield)....wide mouth adjustable (below the shield) and To Tighten Spring Move (at the front) and Hinge to cover star (at the back) at the neck of the bottle just below the wire.
 Thanks.


----------



## jarsnstuff

Hi Lynette,  looks like it's a beaded neck to me so that would make it a middle era jar.  -Tammy


----------



## Lynette

Thanks..........these boards are just FULL of interesting and valuable info.


----------

